# Todays birthdays missing...



## potsy (11 Sep 2010)

...from bottom of the homepage,or is this just me?


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2010)

potsy said:


> ...from bottom of the homepage,or is this just me?



Its missing for me too but then again maybe there was none today


----------



## Shaun (12 Sep 2010)

It doesn't display if there are no birthdays ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## potsy (12 Sep 2010)

Admin said:


> It doesn't display if there are no birthdays ...
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun



Get lost




Just trying to keep you busy Shaun.


----------



## potsy (24 Oct 2010)

Right then,we know there is a very special birthday today yet my homepage still shows no birthdays,


----------



## rusky (24 Oct 2010)

Mine isn't showing any birthdays either, who has the special birthday??


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Oct 2010)

mine was on the 22nd and nowt showed


----------



## potsy (24 Oct 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> mine was on the 22nd and nowt showed



Awww belated happy birthday to the Alecs boy


----------



## Shaun (25 Oct 2010)

Fixed. The automated birthday and calendar caching job wasn't running. It is now ...


----------



## alecstilleyedye (25 Oct 2010)

potsy said:


> Awww belated happy birthday to the Alecs boy



cheers potsy 

not just goal difference now eh


----------



## potsy (25 Oct 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> cheers potsy
> 
> not just goal difference now eh



We're not that far behind you yet,still poised for a play off place




Might go and buy the new County shirt this week to wear on the cc ride next month,are you coming?


----------

